# Nature's Menu Raw Food



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I was just browsing on my local supplier's website after I ordered some more Natural Instincts for Luna when I noticed they have started stocking Nature's Menu complete raw cat food.

This came as a bit as a surprise as I didn't think it was offically released yet, but they have 3 different flavours: Chicken & Rabbit, Chicken & Duck, Chicken & Salmon. You can see them listed at the bottom of this page: Mobile Pet Foods Ltd > Frozen Food

I'd be keen to try these as they are much cheaper than NI, but was wondering if anyone had tested this raw food before? Also if any of the more experienced raw food people can tell me from the ingredients if it is as complete as they say? It looks it to me, but I'm no expert on these things.

Chicken & Rabbit Ingredients.

Chicken (55%) inc 10% Heart, 5% Liver, Rabbit (40%), Malt Extracts (1%), Yeast Extracts (1%), Cranberry (1%),

Yucca extract, Green Tea, Grapeseed Extract, Mannan-ologisaccharide, Dicalcium Phosphate, Sodium Bicarbonate, Calcium Carbonate.

Analytical Constituents :

Crude Protein 18%; Crude Oils & Fats 4.5%; Crude Ash 4%; Crude Fibres 1%; Moisture 71%.

Additives: Vitamins:

Vitamin A 2,000iu, Vitamin D 200iu, Vitamin E 28mg

Thanks!


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Lynn was a tester for it and said the cats like it. But she thought it was a bit mushy I think.
Couldn't tell you about how complete it is though I'm afraid.
Good news it's out, I've been waiting for another raw supplier as NI is a bit of a nuisance with their stock.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I did the trials for them. I have to say my cats all loved it but it's very mushy - comes in frozen cubes which break down into mush when it thaws. Mai Tai had some problems with the bones in the salmon one - kept getting them stuck round her teeth - but apart from that it was okay.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the quick feedback! I thought I'd seen someone post photos of it before but couldn't find it in the search.

Do the cubes need to stay frozen and then defrosted on the day they are used or can they stay defrosted in the fridge for a few days like NI? I might try one pack just to see the consistency and if little madam likes it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the idea is that you thaw what you need for a day as the cubes are 'free-flow' but I just thawed a pack at a time - it keeps in the fridge.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

That's interesting!
Phoebe likes mushy, I put a bit of hot water in her NI to make it softer and she loves it 
I'm no expert but I can't see taurine in the ingredients listed so is it really complete?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I had this reply when I enquired about the taurine content:
_Hi Lynn,

Thank you for getting in touch, we do not add any Taurine as when we tested there was enough naturally present. We dont have the analysis for Salmon as yet as I am still waiting for the results to come back.

The general rule is that Ash content represents the bone content so there is about 4%.

I hope this helps.

Kind Regards_


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I had this reply when I enquired about the taurine content:
> _Hi Lynn,
> 
> Thank you for getting in touch, we do not add any Taurine as when we tested there was enough naturally present. We dont have the analysis for Salmon as yet as I am still waiting for the results to come back.
> ...


I would be interested to see what some of our most knowledgeable people on here think about it- calling you HOBBS!


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I had this reply when I enquired about the taurine content:
> _Hi Lynn,
> 
> Thank you for getting in touch, we do not add any Taurine as when we tested there was enough naturally present. We dont have the analysis for Salmon as yet as I am still waiting for the results to come back.
> ...


I understand from Rebecca at NM that they plan to send out samples if you ask... have been waiting since mid March so a bit surprised not to have heard from them.

However I'm not sure of the meaning of 4% ash - I usually look for the Calhos ratio which is supposed to be around 1:1.4 if I remember rightly.

Nontheless would be happy to give this a try .. IF I get said samples 

Kath


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> I'd be keen to try these as *they are much cheaper than NI*, but was wondering if anyone had tested this raw food before? Also if any of the more experienced raw food people can tell me from the ingredients if it is as complete as they say? It looks it to me, but I'm no expert on these things.


Hmmm, no they're not, they are actually more pricey ...
400g costs £2.45 and NI is £4.50-£5.20 for 1kg


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Malt extracts! What's that about?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

It went down well with my cats. I am sure it more than good enough to be used as part of a rotation. It does have a mushy texture so doesn't particularly encourage chewing.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Hmmm, no they're not, they are actually more pricey ...
> 400g costs £2.45 and NI is £4.50-£5.20 for 1kg


Maths is clearly not my strong point!  I was thinking they are 1kg packs too.

Strange that it's so mushy compared to the other raw brands, maybe something to do with how they compress it into cubes?

I think Laurac is right that it might be worth trying on rotation, but sound like it's not fully developed yet, I still can't find it on their official website to get a bit more information.

The more I hear from these companies the more I think I can do homemade raw! I've just got no idea where I could squeeze a grinder in my kitchen...


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

alixtaylor said:


> Maths is clearly not my strong point!  I was thinking they are 1kg packs too.
> 
> The more I hear from these companies the more I think I can do homemade raw! I've just got no idea where I could squeeze a grinder in my kitchen...


The Kenwood really is quite a neat size and light enough to be lifted in and out of a cupboard easily.
Of course you could buy something like NBN mince and then add all the 'stuff' your self, but TBH I think it is easier and better to do the whole thing from scratch and be done!
Interesting that the new product is more expensive than NI.
I reckon I can produce a chicken/pork based mix for about half the price of NI so even with a single cat the grinder would pay for itself in less than a year.:thumbsup:


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

alixtaylor said:


> I was just browsing on my local supplier's website after I ordered some more Natural Instincts for Luna when I noticed they have started stocking Nature's Menu complete raw cat food.
> 
> This came as a bit as a surprise as I didn't think it was offically released yet,


Hi Rebecca at NM has emailed to say its officially launched on Weds 1 May. They are giving samples or sending a voucher so you can get some locally.

Dunno about some of the ingredients tho.. 

HTH
Kath


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

alixtaylor said:


> I was just browsing on my local supplier's website after I ordered some more Natural Instincts for Luna when I noticed they have started stocking Nature's Menu complete raw cat food.
> 
> This came as a bit as a surprise as I didn't think it was offically released yet, but they have 3 different flavours: Chicken & Rabbit, Chicken & Duck, Chicken & Salmon. You can see them listed at the bottom of this page: Mobile Pet Foods Ltd > Frozen Food
> 
> ...


Not sure I would bother.

Has anyone who has tried or trialled this tried to find out what exactly goes into the food - what do they mean by "chicken" or "rabbit" - do they mean the whole animal or just the meat? If they mean the whole animal then I don't know why they need to add calcium carbonate to it? If they don't use the whole animal, why not?

If they use 5% liver then why add more Vit A as if this were a cooked meal and some of the Vit in the raw ingredients got depleted during the process (which they will not if it is raw). What is the taurine like?

And why the bizarre list of other ingredients? Malt or yeast I can understand if they are added for Vit Bs but why cranberry? For urinary health? Given that raw food helps to acidify this really isn't needed for healthy animals.

Also, the fat content is curiously low for a raw food.

All in all, without further information - but NM are typically very good in helping out - I would only feed this occasionally; as a treat.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Hobbs!
I guess we can wait a bit and see when it's officially out, hopefully they'll get the info straight


----------

